# Led picture



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

Have just made a little lamp with 3x3W led bulb

Looks nice i think:biggrin:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks very good! I assume that is the bulb you reported the lux measurements on. How high is it from the substrate now?


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

That looks great! You just gave me an idea


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Tanks!

Yes it is the same bulb that i did the measurments on.
The bulb is 23 inches from the substrate , and the plants seems to like it.

I might use two of these bulbs over my 30x30cm cube, it os easy to make some Nice lamps with this led bulbs.

Jnad



Hoppy said:


> That looks very good! I assume that is the bulb you reported the lux measurements on. How high is it from the substrate now?


----------

